# Saddest Video Game Moments



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

Post your saddest moments in gaming here!

For me, it has to be Dragon Quest IX for Nintendo DS. All of it. There are so many sad moments in it, it's a very depressing game at times. Some of the saddest moments in the game are in the towns of Coffinwell, Bloomingdale, Batsureg, and Wormwood. If you want to know more, look them up yourself.


----------



## Malikelou (Oct 20, 2013)

The ending of The Walking Dead, if you have played it you know what I mean.
And Heavy Rain has some very sad moments as well.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 20, 2013)

When I finished Virtue's Last Reward.

Also,
*LUNA'S ENDING*

_*sob sob sob*_
don't die luna


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 20, 2013)

Malikelou said:


> The ending of The Walking Dead, if you have played it you know what I mean.



I haven't finished playing The Walking Dead but it had me in tears by Chapter 2, and especially in Chapter 3. ;; I don't know if I'll ever be able to make it to the end. xD It is very sad!

But hah it's difficult trying to remember sad videogame moments, I'm afraid I'd miss one out or something. :C Let's just say I've cried at lots of videogames and there are loads of sad game moments.


----------



## unravel (Oct 20, 2013)

Beyond two souls thhhheeeee ending
9 hours 9 person 9 doors the submarine ending 

tbh there are a lot so yeah...


----------



## unravel (Oct 20, 2013)

Beyond two souls thhhheeeee ending
9 hours 9 person 9 doors the submarine ending 

tbh there are a lot so yeah...


----------



## puppy (Oct 20, 2013)

the ending of the walking dead
the ending of final fantasy crisis core
some of the bad endings of Ib
to the moon had me so upset omfg


----------



## Reploid (Oct 21, 2013)

Final Fantasy X's ending scene.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 21, 2013)

When in AC:NL,when my favorite villagers move,I kinda cry a little.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2013)

The ending of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2013)

Whenever the 3,000 year old man (AZ) tells the story for the first time in XY.  It's sad and depressing at the same time because it depicts what's happened in history in real life before.


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

i'm going to be super boring and say when aerith dies in final fantasy vii. i played the game with my cousin and she had a bias towards tifa that i picked up on for no reason except we were close. then, aerith died and i felt so, so bad for how i was ignoring her. nothing really shocked me as much as that since the past final fantasy games we played never had anything like that in them. maybe i just regret my actions or prejudice more than the game was very sad, though.

but, i felt really sad, too, when faize gets the short end of the stick and feels betrayed by the others in star ocean: the last hope. i'm not sure what the narrative was thinking, but they really wanted to push that poor guy to a tragic ending. i know he might be with lymle in the end, but i felt that their relationship wasn't very geniune, although i couldn't think of an alternative ending for him. faize makes me feel sad, in general, though. ^^;


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 22, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> The ending of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games.



Very True :,(


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 22, 2013)

It's not really a story in the game, but just today I was in Skyrim and I came across a giant, it was slightly strange how it was just stood there and didn't try to attack me but I didn't think anything of it. Then I walked a little further on I found a mammoths body in a ditch D: It was sad because it's friend had died! The giant was literally stood right over it, I know that I hadn't killed it so I was a bit confused as to how it could have died. I made up a backstory for them later on XD


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 22, 2013)

the story between serena and corvus in dragon quest ix (thank u for reminding me thunder) 
cases in ace attorney (mainly 1-2, *1-4*, 2-2, 3-4 and *3-5*)
ghost trick. that ending
and yeah pokemon mystery dungeon


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 24, 2013)

The ending to Super Paper Mario


----------



## Isabella (Oct 24, 2013)

the pokemon mystery dungeon endings
and the only game that made me cry and RUINED ME was mother 3. but it's such a good game. i won't go into detail cause that'll probably spoil it but if you haven't played the earthbound series i recommend it
and i always get a little sad when i finish a really good game.


----------



## Aeroga (Oct 25, 2013)

When Zack Fair died in Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Heir (Oct 25, 2013)

Mother 3 as a whole. The entire game, no, seriously, the entire game. q_q


----------



## Souji (Oct 25, 2013)

The stuff towards the end in Persona 4. It's such a 'happy' game as whole (well compared to other Persona games at least), but I was almost in tears in many scenes...

And OFF. Just the whole game from start to finish is sad/depressing as heck.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> the story between serena and corvus in dragon quest ix (thank u for reminding me thunder)
> cases in ace attorney (mainly 1-2, *1-4*, 2-2, 3-4 and *3-5*)
> ghost trick. that ending
> and yeah pokemon mystery dungeon



Oh yeah, I forgot about that! Dragon Quest IX is probably one of the saddest games of all history, but that's just what makes it so addicting


----------



## Lauren (Oct 28, 2013)

The moment I cried for 30mins after the walking dead...


----------



## Laurina (Oct 28, 2013)

The ending of The Walking Dead :'c


----------



## Merelfantasy (Oct 28, 2013)

Ending of Kingdom Hearts 2 & every ending of Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon games.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Oct 28, 2013)

the  whole fragile dreams for wii!  it's pure sadness but a really great story 
and how about majora's mask? or the pc adventure syberia?oh and myst! myst has a really melancholic feel


----------



## Caius (Nov 7, 2013)

Spoilers beyond, read at your own risk. 



Spoiler: Drakengard 1&2



In the first Drakengard game, you play as a psychotic protagonist that has a Dragon sidekick. They both hate each other for the majority of the game, but at the end of the first game the Dragon sacrifices her freedom to save mankind because of her newfound 'love' for Caim. The main character, Caim, though usually a huge jerk, actually cries for the first time and the whole thing just really hurts.

Notice I said 1&2. Caim and Angelus are back 18 years later in the second game, in which you have to kill the red dragon. When a pact partner dies, so does the other.. so you get to watch Caim and Angelus die and it just makes you either really mad, or really sad, because it's your fault. There's loads of stuff in the second game worth mentioning though, because it's Drakengard. Anyone who can die, will probably die. Main characters are not excluded from this rule, especially since the final boss of the game is your dragon companion you've had since the beginning of the game, and who the main character refers to as his father. 

Thanks a lot Cavia.





Spoiler: Final Fantasy XIII-2



Say what you will about 13. Actually I take that  back, I don't want to see any arguments here about 13. I loved the game, and I loved the sequel. That's my opinion, and I really don't care to hear everyone else's unanimous shout of "I HATED IT."

Anywho, in 13-2 Serah, who is Lightning's sister (main character from the first game) is a seer. The more a seer sees of the future (which can only occur when the timeline changes) the less life they have to live as a price. So, you've done all this work, beaten the big bad, feel great, and the secondary protagonist even asks "Do you feel okay?' She says yes, but not even a minute later, she sees the future and drops dead. 

In the last cutscene.

Thanks, Square.





Spoiler: Nier



Or as my boyfriend likes to call this game, "Sad Dad RPG." Nier is about a father who has a sick child, and wants to do everything he can to get rid of her incurable disease. I wish there was just one sad moment, I really, really do. The daughter gets kidnapped, and Nier takes off after watching one of his friends get turned to stone in a moment of self sacrifice. She gets fixed, but it's still a pretty sad part of the game. Again, this game follows the Cavia school of anyone who can die, probably will. One of your other party members sacrifices his life in the last dungeon so that you can move forward, and the combination of the music, the kid sounding like he's 9, and the great voice acting just makes it unbearably harsh. 

However, it gets worse. In the second playthrough you get a bit more backstory, and actually can understand what the enemies you've been killing (shades) are saying when they scream. Congratulations, you're a murderer. 

Thanks again, Cavia.





Spoiler: The Last Story



This game. Just.. this game. Another one that had the great help of Cavia and Mistwalker to hurt you doubly well. It's pretty cliche, and you can kind of see the ending coming, but one of your party members dies in the final dungeon, and is revived by your friend-turned-enemy in a last show of power before he moves on to another plane of existence. You'd have to play it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 9, 2013)

Aeroga said:


> When Zack Fair died in Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII.



I didn't play Crisis Core all the way to the end because I got really bored of it, but considering FFVII basically tells you he dies, is him dying really that sad? Maybe I gotta go on YouTube and watch some cutscenes or something. 

Here's mine:



Spoiler: Mass Effect 3



When Mordin died. And he had to sing right beforehand! ;_;





Spoiler: Phantasy Star IV



When Alys died. I thought she was going to be the main character for the game, but she dies less than halfway through. Huge shocker for me, especially because I liked her a lot.


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 10, 2013)

I remember my saddest video game moment.


When I met him v


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 10, 2013)

Sometime in Beyond: Two Souls.. most of that game, actually...
Poor Jodie D:


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll never live this one down. I cried at the end of Pok?mon Black.


Spoiler



After beating Ghetsis, and N tells you stuff, I forgot what it was, but I did cry.


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 10, 2013)

Finishing Witch House (horror rpg game awesome go check it out its not that scary) 

The true ending was terrible.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Nov 14, 2013)

The ending of Halo 4


----------



## flea (Nov 16, 2013)

"Loose Ends". 
I have never felt more betrayed.


----------



## Itachi (Dec 10, 2013)

When you steal Garys glory by defeating him in the elite four. Poor guy didn't get to be the best for long :/


----------



## Kinseinohime (Dec 16, 2013)

Lost Odyssey. Omg, that game likes to rip your heart out and stamp on it.



Spoiler: Spoilers of epic proportions



After Kaim is finally reunited with his lost daughter only for her then to *DIE*, omfg. With her kids stood there wailing and shouting for their mum while pretty much the saddest piece of music I've ever heard plays in the background DD;
Then there's Sarah's story arc, Ming and Jansen, just. This game is so filled with feels.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 17, 2013)

The first (and worst) ending of CaveStory left me with an really discomforting and empty feeling.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Dec 19, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> The ending of The Walking Dead :'c



I was so shocked. Never expected it to end like this. :'( 
The ending of Final Fantasy X made me cry pretty bad too but the worst must have been Silent Hill: Shattered Memories (good ending). It left me depressed end emtpy probably because I can relate to it AND it's an awesome game with a great storyline that sucks you in in no time.


----------



## CM Mark (Dec 19, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Julum (Dec 21, 2013)

Mass Effect 3. That game is just so sad compared to the first two games. Mordin dies (and you might to be the one to kill him), Thane dies with a huge depressing scene, Leigon dies no matter what (Let's the Geth live? Dead. Oh, and you have to watch a very sad scene of Tali killing herself. Let the Quarians live? He attacks you and you have to kill him. Peace between both races? Still dead.), and so much more. I've almost cried many times. ;_;


----------



## Oriana (Dec 22, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Post your saddest moments in gaming here!
> 
> For me, it has to be Dragon Quest IX for Nintendo DS. All of it. There are so many sad moments in it, it's a very depressing game at times. Some of the saddest moments in the game are in the towns of Coffinwell, Bloomingdale, Batsureg, and Wormwood. If you want to know more, look them up yourself.



Oh my gosh, YES! That game had so many sad moments. It was a rewarding game though. I finished it and was filled with a sense of pride in my accomplishments.

My saddest moment in gaming thus far was watching one of my favorite squad members from Mass Effect, Mordin, die. Personality-wise, Mordin reminded me a lot of myself, so watching him die was difficult. I will never forget our conversations in the laboratory? or when he sang to me. ;.;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2013)

Oriana said:


> Oh my gosh, YES! That game had so many sad moments. It was a rewarding game though. I finished it and was filled with a sense of pride in my accomplishments.
> 
> My saddest moment in gaming thus far was watching one of my favorite squad members from Mass Effect, Mordin, die. Personality-wise, Mordin reminded me a lot of myself, so watching him die was difficult. I will never forget our conversations in the laboratory… or when he sang to me. ;.;



The story between Corvus and Serena was really heartbreaking for me. A little accident was all it took for him to despise mortals…

Also, that doll was brought to life just as Marion was dying. It really saddened me to think she spent her entire life alone.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 23, 2013)

Doggie getting shot in Fable 2. Never have I cried to much at a video game.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 23, 2013)

Spoiler: Dragon Quest 9



It was sad when they had to turn to humans and not be angels anymore. Then they had to say goodbye to sterling and the starflight express. Luckily you could find another fig and then drive the starflight express again but no more observatory =(. I think that's what it's called anyway. Lol I got so scared(like 3 years ago) when I put on some cursed clothes and it played scary music. I have watched more scary things like Dead Silence and Final Destination since then so I'm not scared by it anymore xD.





Spoiler: Beyond:Two Souls



I watched a play-through of this game from start to finish(I know, took me ages), I was just to engrossed in watching it. The story-line is actually quite interesting and can be emotional at times for example when Jodie sees her mum in like this coma and that her mum will never get out of it, and then there was a risk that she too could be forced into a coma like her mum just because she has Aiden. I couldn't play the game but I did enjoy watching it. I don't have the right console for it xD.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 23, 2013)

When you beat the elite four in pokemon platinum

When you have completed all the races in Midnight Club on the PS3

When you realise the last mario level is easy, then you complete it and go all whimpery

And of course, any roleplay game. Because it WILL end.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 23, 2013)

In the beginning cutscene of Dragon Warrior II, the Princess of Moonbrooke's father dies due to a monster invasion... I always cry right there.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 23, 2013)

The walking dead 
When I made Clem shoot Lee! I cried so much


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 23, 2013)

Lauren said:


> The walking dead
> When I made Clem shoot Lee! I cried so much



I watched a playthrough of The Walking Dead and the ending was so sad! I can only imagine what the Season Two game's ending is like.


----------



## Amyy (Dec 24, 2013)

Final fantasy 4?

When rydia fell of the ship I think it was


----------



## 001rich100 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ocarina of Time: Navi leaving Link for no reason at the end. What a *****!

But in truth, after endless hours of *****ing and swearing my head off trying to figure the game out when I was 12, includng the infamous Water Temple, I cried a little as Navi flew away and never understanding why she did. That is until I replayed the game when I was much older. The impact it left me as a kid was devastating. In Elementary School, I even created my own post-story (during classwork) to end the story on good terms just to make me feel better.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 24, 2013)

Watching the ghastly souls of tormented Pikmin gracefully fly out of their tiny bodies is probably one of the most horrific things I've ever had to witness!


----------



## The Happy Mask Salesman (Dec 27, 2013)

Having my precious Majora's Mask stolen from that mischevious Imp!


----------



## princess kelsey (Dec 27, 2013)

sakura's death in dangan ronpa tbh


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2013)

Persona 4.

Nanako-chan.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Dec 28, 2013)

Emmeryn dying after trying so hard to rescue her


----------



## Toffee (Dec 28, 2013)

The ending of remember me was really weird but it did make me cry, not even gonna lie. The sad ending of ff10 was depressing too.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 30, 2013)

The ending of Link's Awakening made me cry the first time, when the island disappeared. Those poor Octoroks...


----------



## Snowtyke (Dec 30, 2013)

I didn't cry, but some moments from Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter are quite sad. Light of my Life in particular. Also the ending.
Also, in the first Drawn to Life:


Spoiler: spoiler



The mayor's death.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 30, 2013)

puppy said:


> the ending of the walking dead
> the ending of final fantasy crisis core
> some of the bad endings of Ib
> to the moon had me so upset omfg



I thought I was the only one omg

To the moon was heartbreaking.. Just.. yeah. 
*One of the songs from it is my town tune yay*


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 3, 2014)

In Tales of Symphonia when:



Spoiler



Corrine sacrifices herself to save Sheena from Volt.
At the end when Kratos says ''Don't die before I do Lloyd... my son.''



Gets me every time.
Tales of the Abyss ending.
Also Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue Rescue Team, not finished Explorers yet.

There have been others but I can't remember them atm.


----------



## BlueySky98 (Jan 4, 2014)

Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker


Spoiler



I know the ending is supposed to be happy and everything but when the King of Hyrule saves the kids, thus sacrificing himself... The area is completely filled with water, Link and Zelda both have air bubbles and Link reaches out to save the King and he reaches but and then he drowns and- ITS HEARTWRENCHING!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 4, 2014)

The Happy Mask Salesman said:


> Having my precious Majora's Mask stolen from that mischevious Imp!



LOL.


----------

